
Hi, we're Den - jgrahamc
https://getden.co.uk/story/
======
mojomark
"The idea

One night, whilst studying for his GCSEs, Yasser our CEO came up with the idea
for Den because he didn't want to get out of bed to turn the light off."

I'm sorry, but if laziness is the underpinning of Den, then I'm afraid you've
lost me as a potential customer. Perhaps consider reimagining your inception
story.

